# Sphinx Cialis



## Dr Gearhead

anyone else using this ? What do you think.

Ive switched from hacks and I'm not sure it's because I'm used to it now but I don't think it's as good


----------



## Richy22

using at the moment half a tab everyday.working well for me only past experience with Cialis was with guerilla labs. sphinx is better I would say .


----------



## Andrewgenic

Don't rate it compared to dhacks stuff personally


----------



## p_oisin22

Wildcat cialis was awesome id recommend


----------



## Oldnewb

Anybody tried the gentech or noble cialis?


----------



## Sams

Since hacks has gone I can't get cialis at a reasonable price anywhere, can get most other bits apart from cilias.

WC is the best I have used though years ago, that stuff was better than hacks.


----------



## DC1

Used Dhacks and WC and recently started Sphinx.

Hard to tell as I only take half a tab per day to keep BP in check.

Seems to be OK.


----------



## QPRsteve13

Hacks stuff was bang on, very hard to find anything similar lately


----------



## Sams

QPRsteve13 said:


> Hacks stuff was bang on, very hard to find anything similar lately


\What have you tried mate


----------



## QPRsteve13

Sams said:


> \What have you tried mate


Guerrella labs, CGX and pro pharma


----------



## Dark Prowler

Oldnewb said:


> Anybody tried the gentech or noble cialis?


Tried Noble Labs Cialis, and found it to be *very* underdosed. Even at 40mg EOD, it couldn't hold a candle to Hacks, and I was taking that at 20mg EOD.

The only other Cialis I can find (apart from pharma), is Sphinx and Gentech, but haven't tried either of those yet.

interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## Kazza61

Try the Kamagra websites. They specialise in the stuff and it's pretty cheap. I've tried a few of the UGL ones and binned them all as too many sides (blocked nose, headache) and not that effective. Found the same with Rx Cart too. The Kamagra ones have very low sides and I find a quarter of a tab has me like a teenager for about 3-4 days.

I recently tried something off eBay called iRexion - very, very cheap and supposedly herbal but I'm 100% convinced it is laced with Cialis as it works so well but also gives me the same sides. So I bought some empty capsules and split the contents of 1 iRexion between 4 and that seemed about right. So for £.4.90 I was able to get 10 iRexion and 99p 100 empty capsules and made up 40 capsules that work just as well as Cialis!


----------



## Fluke82

Dark Prowler said:


> Tried Noble Labs Cialis, and found it to be *very* underdosed. Even at 40mg EOD, it couldn't hold a candle to Hacks, and I was taking that at 20mg EOD.
> 
> The only other Cialis I can find (apart from pharma), is Sphinx and Gentech, but haven't tried either of those yet.
> 
> interested to hear what others have to say.


Sphinx seems to be working fine for me. Maybe not as potent as hacks but does the job.


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Kazza61 said:


> Try the Kamagra websites. They specialise in the stuff and it's pretty cheap. I've tried a few of the UGL ones and binned them all as too many sides (blocked nose, headache) and not that effective. Found the same with Rx Cart too. The Kamagra ones have very low sides and I find a quarter of a tab has me like a teenager for about 3-4 days.
> 
> I recently tried something off eBay called iRexion - very, very cheap and supposedly herbal but I'm 100% convinced it is laced with Cialis as it works so well but also gives me the same sides. So I bought some empty capsules and split the contents of 1 iRexion between 4 and that seemed about right. So for £.4.90 I was able to get 10 iRexion and 99p 100 empty capsules and made up 40 capsules that work just as well as Cialis!


Well, based on your recommendation, I've ordered some iRexion caps off eBay and will report back. Bizarrely, when it came to the PayPal payment I was asked if I wanted to make a donation to Girl Guides. Not sure what they're implying given the product purchased.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

How do you guys run cialis? From some of the above posts I seen people run it on cycle to get some bp benefits and what not but how do you run it for sexual performance. Again may look to giving those irexion caps from eBay


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

I got Sphinx now as couldnt get anymore DHacks and they pretty much do nothing even at 4x the dose. Disappointed.


----------



## Kazza61

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> How do you guys run cialis? From some of the above posts I seen people run it on cycle to get some bp benefits and what not but how do you run it for sexual performance. Again may look to giving those irexion caps from eBay


I'm mid 50's with a much younger wife. Despite how fit she is it was getting to the point that my love life was the equivalent of trying to play snooker with a rope! Tried Viagra but hated it for the sides. Cialis has proved a god-send and a quarter of a tablet every 3 days has me to attention pretty much whenever needed or wanted. I have seen some research that says the best possible effect is achieved with a small dose once a day but I'm perfectly happy doing what I'm doing currently.

Still playing around with the iRexion and hoping that will prove an even cheaper alternative but it's a faff to split capsules to be honest (one is definitely too much for me though).


----------



## fredtes

I've tried most ugl cialis lately... Not good. It's a very cheap raw as well. I'm pretty sure it's the raws there getting are no good..

i know one ugl very well and he's been pressing his at 80mg.... Still no good


----------



## FelonE1

I've used Apollo cialis for a while and it's good


----------



## HammerHarris

fredtes said:


> I've tried most ugl cialis lately... Not good. It's a very cheap raw as well. I'm pretty sure it's the raws there getting are no good..
> 
> i know one ugl very well and he's been pressing his at 80mg.... Still no good


which ugl is this then !!!? Is he pressing and still sending them out !!!?


----------



## Oldnewb

I bought some gentech cialis last week. I've no comparison to other manufacturers but this works well. 10mg tablets and 1 tablet has worked very well


----------



## Fluke82

Tbh I rate sphinx a lot but their cialis appears to have nothing on d hacks


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

I don't know why anybody bothers with UGL viagra/cialis

Everything available on ebay.

Type in "100mg sex pills" for viagra

Or "20mg weekender sex pills" for cialis


----------



## Fluke82

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I don't know why anybody bothers with UGL viagra/cialis
> 
> Everything available on ebay.
> 
> Type in "100mg sex pills" for viagra
> 
> Or "20mg weekender sex pills" for cialis


Because they are herbal and not actually viagra/cialis, lol?


----------



## Trendy

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I don't know why anybody bothers with UGL viagra/cialis
> 
> Everything available on ebay.
> 
> Type in "100mg sex pills" for viagra
> 
> Or "20mg weekender sex pills" for cialis


These actually legit ?


----------



## BoomTime

Dr Gearhead said:


> anyone else using this ? What do you think.
> 
> Ive switched from hacks and I'm not sure it's because I'm used to it now but I don't think it's as good


I use wc cialis year round, love the stuff


----------



## Gary29

Kazza61 said:


> *I'm mid 50's with a much younger wife*. Despite how fit she is it was getting to the point that my love life was the equivalent of trying to play snooker with a rope! Tried Viagra but hated it for the sides. Cialis has proved a god-send and a quarter of a tablet every 3 days has me to attention pretty much whenever needed or wanted. I have seen some research that says the best possible effect is achieved with a small dose once a day but I'm perfectly happy doing what I'm doing currently.
> 
> Still playing around with the iRexion and hoping that will prove an even cheaper alternative but it's a faff to split capsules to be honest (one is definitely too much for me though).


Show off c**t :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Drogon said:


> Because they are herbal and not actually viagra/cialis, lol?


No, they're not. I get all mine from ebay. Just got to know what your looking at.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Trendy said:


> These actually legit ?


Just look for the ones with the most "sold".


----------



## Fluke82

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No, they're not. I get all mine from ebay. Just got to know what your looking at.


So how do you know unless you test them yourself for the compound mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Drogon said:


> So how do you know unless you test them yourself for the compound mate?


Are you for real?

Ever taken viagra?


----------



## Fluke82

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Ever taken viagra?


Nope, I have cialis.

I am for real. If something is advertised as a herbal supplement but, accordingly to you (only thing we can go off right now), they are supposedly an illegal prescription drug (being sold on the biggest legit on-line reseller website in the world). Do you have any proof but your ancedotal boners?

Placebo effect maybe?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Drogon said:


> Nope, I have cialis.
> 
> I am for real. If something is advertised as a herbal supplement but, accordingly to you (only thing we can go off right now), they are supposedly an illegal prescription drug (being sold on the biggest legit on-line reseller website in the world). Do you have any proof but your ancedotal boners?
> 
> Placebo effect maybe?


FFS - they have to advertise it as herbal otherwise the listing gets pulled.

There are some dumb f**ks out there that even put picures up in the listing that clearly shows what they are. Like this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-100mg-sex-pills-/252143795877?hash=item3ab4f0fea5:g:0tIAAOSwwbdWKnhk

You will also see the description says they are "herbal".

No need to be a billy big bollocks about it. I've had viagra/cialis from ebay probably going on about 20 times - never an issue.


----------



## Fluke82

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> FFS - they have to advertise it as herbal otherwise the listing gets pulled.
> 
> There are some dumb f**ks out there that even put picures up in the listing that clearly shows what they are. Like this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-100mg-sex-pills-/252143795877?hash=item3ab4f0fea5:g:0tIAAOSwwbdWKnhk
> 
> You will also see the description says they are "herbal".
> 
> No need to be a billy big bollocks about it. I've had viagra/cialis from ebay probably going on about 20 times - never an issue.


All you had to say bud.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Aye, not so fu**ing clever now are you with your sarky-ass "anecdotal boners" post.

Have a nice day


----------



## Andrewgenic

Half a tab of the dhacks Cialis has me like a towel rail


----------



## latsius

My source sells uk pharma viagra, mate i took a pill last weekend, the missus thought she was dying lmaooo


----------



## welbeck

Drogon said:


> Nope, I have cialis.
> 
> I am for real. If something is advertised as a herbal supplement but, accordingly to you (only thing we can go off right now), they are supposedly an illegal prescription drug (being sold on the biggest legit on-line reseller website in the world). Do you have any proof but your ancedotal boners?
> 
> Placebo effect maybe?


I sell Dbol and naps on eBay, it's a piece of p1ss just have to be a bit sneaky about it


----------



## Kazza61

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I don't know why anybody bothers with UGL viagra/cialis
> 
> Everything available on ebay.
> 
> Type in "100mg sex pills" for viagra
> 
> Or "20mg weekender sex pills" for cialis


Great tip -thanks a lot. Just got 30 Cialis with 10 free Viagra for 15 quid! Brilliant price. Came yesterday morning and definitely genuine. (Then came again last night and once this morning....).


----------



## SimonE23

I buy generic Cialis from www.kamagra-fast.com becuase they post from London. Intalis, or Apcalis jellies, contain 20mg Tadalafil, the same as Cialis. They call them Weekenders because they can last for up to 36 hours. The hit is not as strong as Kamagra/Viagra in the short term, but it lasts longer (all weekend) and works for me.


----------

